# Tarpon



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

What other tarpon freak is up this late


----------



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

Use to be back home in south florida


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Im not a tarpon freak but I did hook up with one weds and got 1 jump out of him before he stripped me. I hooked him on a trout rod with a small spinning reel free shrimping. My fishing partners were trying to pull the anchor and start the boat. Just didnt have enough line.


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

This happened to me once as well..... next time I unhooked the taill end of the anchor rope inside the anchor well to fight the fish. later retrieved the anchor, it had a small bouy on the tail end. works well in a hurry.
Although trout gear is no match for larger tarpon.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Im going to bring my tuna popping setup next time I am out there and try an freeline a live mullet and see what happens.


----------



## No wake (Jun 14, 2014)

Very helpless feeling standing there watching your line peel off with no way to shut it down........


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking for buddy boats to go looking and fishing for them at POC. If interested send PM. Thanks BJ


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

shotman said:


> Looking for buddy boats to go looking and fishing for them at POC. If interested send PM. Thanks BJ


Sent you a pm.


----------

